

Kilim: Fast, lightweight, cheap message passing in Java. - coglethorpe
http://www.mcleangenerators.com/portable-generators/kilim-fast-lightweight-cheap-message-passing-in-java

======
10ren
Sounds great, but almost a year old. Guess he's writing up.

Download it from here: <http://www.malhar.net/sriram/kilim/index.html>

